# The SWEETEST Deery & Pumkin pic EVER!!!



## jazlyn (Oct 29, 2007)

This is Deery giving his mom Pumpkin the nigerian dwarf a kiss. He is going to be released soon. I hate to separate them. :sigh:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

aaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

OMG how cute is that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how precious....


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwww.................. how sweet!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is just beautiful. How special is that?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Too sweet!!


----------



## jazlyn (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments. I saw Deery sleeping next to her yesterday but I did not have my camera. I will be posting Pics of kids soon. Isabella's Ligs are gone! :dance:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

What a special bond. Have you ever released a deer before that was attached to one of your goats? I'm wondering if the deer will hang around your place after being released? Or, do you take him a long ways away? It's a great picture.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwww just beautiful!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Too sweet!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is definately a sight not to ever forget - how sweet.


----------



## jazlyn (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks again! He is the first one I know of ever raised by a goat. Deery & Milley were going to be released this weekend but a three legged deer kept by anouther rehaber hasn't had his stitches removed yet and we had planed to release them togther. I think the plan is to wait for now. That is fine by me & Punk (Pumkin's nick name). We love him and will miss him alot! Oh and the reason I did not reply sooner is Isabella had twins yesterday!


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Adorable, just adorable!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)




----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

awww now that is a very adorable photo!!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I was wondering if you released her yet? I hope she does ok without her goat buddy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a sweet pic.....and Pumpkin is a very special girl to have adoptd him and raised him, I know you will miss him, but it is for the best. A buck in rut is so much more dangerous than a goat buck. He may stick "close to home" for awhile, but once the natural instinct kicks in he'll be one regal boy!


----------

